# New Smart pill



## Nutritionist Chris (Oct 1, 2011)

Something i just read. news report on a new 'smart pill' that contains cameras and analysis technology that when taken by a person analyses there digestive system in many ways which gives a personalized reading that treatment can then be based off. The next step in personalize treatment for my mind.Daily mail says that it could take photo's, analyze pH level, gas levels, gastric emptying time etc etc... Sounds like some strange 'honey i shrunk the kids' movie - quite ingenius i thinkif interested check out the news article @ http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2045643/IBS-Smart-pill-help-ease-irritable-bowel-analysing-gut-passes-through.html Who knows how many years it will be before it is available or even in the price range of most people (assume its super expensive at the moment).Interesting anyways







Nutritionist Chrisfoods to avoid with ibs


----------



## windarra (Oct 3, 2011)

Nutritionist Chris said:


> Something i just read. news report on a new 'smart pill' that contains cameras and analysis technology that when taken by a person analyses there digestive system in many ways which gives a personalized reading that treatment can then be based off. The next step in personalize treatment for my mind.Daily mail says that it could take photo's, analyze pH level, gas levels, gastric emptying time etc etc... Sounds like some strange 'honey i shrunk the kids' movie - quite ingenius i thinkif interested check out the news article @ http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2045643/IBS-Smart-pill-help-ease-irritable-bowel-analysing-gut-passes-through.html Who knows how many years it will be before it is available or even in the price range of most people (assume its super expensive at the moment).Interesting anyways
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my lasat intensive round of tests trying to determine for sure IBS-D or something else, I had that camera pill. It was painless and all you had to do is wear a belt that has the monitoring device attached that stores the photos and all the other info. it takes in. Ultimately, it didn't prove or disprove anything in my case--the Dr. was really hoping. Esp. as it was very expensive, but fortunately I had some insurance, but was still $$$. So it exists and should prove very helpful in the future of diagnosing GI issues, but w/o insurance or the lottery, it most likely will remain a test of last resort.


----------

